# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  CONFIRMED: Bachmann political director fired, likely over defense of Sorenson

## Austin

From my facebook feed from a trusted source:




> BREAKING: Bachmann Deputy Campaign manager in Iowa either quits or is fired for defending Sorenson.


Developing.. it may be Wes Enos, who defended Sorenson earlier today. He is the political director for Bachmann.


*EDIT:*
Confirmation: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2011/12/bachmann-vows-to-continue-in-iowa-despite-loss-of-senior-campaign-officials/




> Bachmann’s Iowa political director, Wes Enos, who like Sorenson joined her campaign in its first days, released a statement under Ron Paul’s letterhead refuting Bachmann’s assertion that Sorenson had been paid to go. Sorenson and Enos both say the state senator decided to back Paul because he had many friends on that campaign, and believed Paul has the best chance of winning.
> 
> According to Bachmann spokeswoman Alice Stewart, Enos “is no longer with us,” but she would not confirm whether he’d been fired for insubordination or left on his own accord.


Another update:




> Statement from Wes:"I said what o had to say and fully accept the consequences of that decision. I wouldn't take it back even if I could."


Another source: Steve Deace




> Now she says the Paul people bought Sorenson's allegiance, but her now former political director Wes Enos came forward and disputed that allegation. Enos, by the way, has since been fired.

----------


## teacherone

whoa....let's welcome bachnmann's supporters with open arms!

----------


## anewvoice

Anyone have a good imploding image?

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Everybody's jumping her ship. It would be halarius if he quit too.

----------


## Fredom101

She effectively Ross Perot'ed her campaign with her stunt.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Whoa!

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Hope someone in Bachmann's camp defends him.

----------


## AlexG

We have plenty of room over here for people who defend the truth, tell him to jump on the bandwagon

----------


## teacherone

> Hope someone in Bachmann's camp defends him.


lulz

----------


## zerosdontcount



----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> lulz


Hehe.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Anyone have a good imploding image?


Gotcha

----------


## opinionatedfool

We can't have her doing too bad ging into iowa! Santorum will prob pick up a lot of her people.

----------


## libertyfanatic



----------


## libertythor

This is a good turn of events for Ron Paul in the midst of the smears.  I will drink a beer to this.

----------


## IterTemporis

I like this one..

----------


## sailingaway

I don't want her to drop out before the caucuses. It is a bit hard to feel sorry for her after, with Ron endorsing and donating to her Congress run and going up to her district at her request to campaign for her when she was in a tight race, she returns it by stealing direct lines from his speeches, presenting ideas he taught her in economics lunches he held as her own, and saying she was the ONLY one to, for example stand against the debt ceiling raise when Ron led the charge.  Oh, and stealing his ad team, although that, frankly, worked out great.  But even so, I don't want her to drop out before the caucuses.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Bachmann's camp has developed a nuclear weapon.  I repeat, Bachmann's camp has developed a nuclear weapon.

----------


## Cleaner44

Bachmann campaign collapsing like bldg 7...

GOOGLE:
bachmann campaign imploding

----------


## Austin

Confirmation: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2011/12/bachmann-vows-to-continue-in-iowa-despite-loss-of-senior-campaign-officials/




> Bachmann’s Iowa political director, Wes Enos, who like Sorenson joined her campaign in its first days, released a statement under Ron Paul’s letterhead refuting Bachmann’s assertion that Sorenson had been paid to go. Sorenson and Enos both say the state senator decided to back Paul because he had many friends on that campaign, and believed Paul has the best chance of winning.
> 
> According to Bachmann spokeswoman Alice Stewart, Enos “is no longer with us,” but she would not confirm whether he’d been fired for insubordination or left on his own accord.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Maybe he will join the Paul campaign

----------


## BUSHLIED

Could be her way of "dropping out" and backing Santorum to beat Paul.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> We can't have her doing too bad ging into iowa! Santorum will prob pick up a lot of her people.


Santorum's backers could be partly behind this.  The FEC fund my group thing wasn't very ethical.

----------


## PatriotOne

> From my facebook feed from a trusted source:
> 
> 
> 
> Developing.. it may be Wes Enos, who defended Sorenson earlier today. He is the political director for Bachmann.


Personally I'm guessing he quit after Bachmann reiterated her lies on WHO's radio this morn.  Then again, at this point it just may of been mutual.  I bet Michelle has a raging migrane about now.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> According to Bachmann spokeswoman Alice Stewart, Enos is no longer with us, but she would not confirm whether hed been fired for insubordination or left on his own accord.


Uh, that doesn't even say he's still alive!

----------


## lx43

Whatever happens I hope her votes don't go to Flip flp or Frothy.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Could be her way of "dropping out" and backing Santorum to beat Paul.


lol.  Drop out?  Michelle is delusional and think she's winning Iowa.

----------


## teacherone

we may be getting some new visitors.

welcome previous bachmann followers!

----------


## Rincewind

Well, he said he wasn't quitting earlier today, so I have to assume he was fired.

Or more likely, offered an opportunity to resign.

Maybe he'll rethink his disagreement with Sorenson on which candidate to support.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

If Ron Paul doesn't get the votes, at this point Perry might be the best choice for them.  Gingrich for fifth place.

----------


## teacherone

thanks mods!

----------


## opinionatedfool

So it looks like Wes is on Ron Pauls team now?

----------


## Austin

> So it looks like Wes is on Ron Pauls team now?


The latest I'm hearing is that he was let go for "legal reasons" — considering he was fired, I think there is a decent chance he will get on board with us. He's more of a strategist than a spokesman though.

----------


## RDM

> Could be her way of "dropping out" and backing Santorum to beat Paul.


I'm thinking the same thing. This is all to quick to form. I believe this is all being orchestrated to make her look like she's not quitting in the eye's of her supporters to only save her for future political positions and to not blunt her career. Yes. These recent events is ALL about Santorum. ALL of it and its designed to disrupt Ron's momentum. They are making this all too obvious.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

This has become great.....

----------


## PatriotOne

> According to Bachmann spokeswoman Alice Stewart, Enos is no longer with us, but she would not confirm whether hed been fired for insubordination or left on his own accord.


In other words, he quit!

----------


## ZanZibar

> Hope someone in Bachmann's camp defends him.


Is there anyone left?

----------


## bronxboy10

> is no longer with us


Did they off him?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Well, he said he wasn't quitting earlier today, so I have to assume he was fired.
> 
> Or more likely, offered an opportunity to resign.
> 
> Maybe he'll rethink his disagreement with Sorenson on which candidate to support.


That was before Michelle lied again about it on WHO radio this morn.  I had a feeling he was going to quit when she went patholical liar on him again.

----------


## Austin

Another update:




> Statement from Wes:"I said what o had to say and fully accept the consequences of that decision. I wouldn't take it back even if I could."

----------


## TravisforPaul



----------


## FA.Hayek

we gotta hold off frothy!

----------


## Rincewind

> Another update:


At least we know there some people out there with integrity.

Even if he doesn't end up on Paul's side, kudos to Enos for being a stand-up guy.

----------


## Deborah K

> I don't want her to drop out before the caucuses. It is a bit hard to feel sorry for her after, with Ron endorsing and donating to her Congress run and going up to her district at her request to campaign for her when she was in a tight race, she returns it by stealing direct lines from his speeches, presenting ideas he taught her in economics lunches he held as her own, and saying she was the ONLY one to, for example stand against the debt ceiling raise when Ron led the charge.  Oh, and stealing his ad team, although that, frankly, worked out great.  But even so, I don't want her to drop out before the caucuses.


Agreed.  It's better for Ron if she stays in until after Iowa.  His next ad should be entitled: Serial Liar.   LOL.  jk

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Drudge bomb, I say yes!

----------


## JK/SEA

For all this to work for santorum and the GOP, MB has to come out endorsing rick. Like toady.

----------


## rawful



----------


## bronxboy10

> Drudge bomb, I say yes!


Drudged & sent him an email.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I thought most of bachmann's supporters had Ron as their 2nd pick and not Santorum.

----------


## Austin

> For all this to work for santorum and the GOP, MB has to come out endorsing rick. Like toady.


Don't give them any ideas. I still don't want Santorum to finish in the top 3. Gingrich will place 3rd or below in both Iowa and NH, and he will lose most of his momentum as a result.

----------


## Carole

> Bachmann’s Iowa political director, Wes Enos, who like Sorenson joined her campaign in its first days, released a statement under Ron Paul’s letterhead refuting Bachmann’s assertion that Sorenson had been paid to go. Sorenson and Enos both say the state senator decided to back Paul because he had many friends on that campaign, and believed Paul has the best chance of winning.
> According to Bachmann spokeswoman Alice Stewart, Enos “is no longer with us,” but she would not confirm whether he’d been fired for insubordination or left on his own accord.


LOL  I knew this was coming. I've been waiting for it for the past hour or more. 

Icing on the cake.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Is there anyone left?


Not for long

----------


## eleganz

I knew it...I knew Bachmann raged on Wes.

----------


## RDM

> Don't give them any ideas. I still don't want Santorum to finish in the top 3. Gingrich will place 3rd or below in both Iowa and NH, and he will lose most of his momentum as a result.


No need to worry about that. GOP had this planned weeks ago.

----------


## braane

Michelle Bachmann will not endorse Santorum... Santorum has no chance to be the nominee, it isn't in her best political interests. He doesn't even represent what she stands for outside of social conservatism.

----------


## Austin

Another source: Steve Deace




> Now she says the Paul people bought Sorenson's allegiance, but her now former political director Wes Enos came forward and disputed that allegation. Enos, by the way, has since been fired.

----------


## 69360

How funny would it be if enough of her supporters defected to Frothy to pump him up to a 2nd or 3rd behind Ron.

Was this her national political director or IA?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Meanwhile, FOX is repeating over and over that the Paul campaign offered Sorenson a huge sum of money to hire him away from Bachmann.  With not a mention of Wes.  At least last time I turned on that channel a couple of hours ago.

----------


## Tina

> At least we know there some people out there with integrity.
> 
> Even if he doesn't end up on Paul's side, kudos to Enos for being a stand-up guy.


Yeah,  since it's such a rarity for anyone to have integrity anymore you really notice it when someone does.

----------


## Austin

> How funny would it be if enough of her supporters defected to Frothy to pump him up to a 2nd or 3rd behind Ron.
> 
> Was this her national political director or IA?


Iowa Political Director

----------


## Rincewind

He was a big deal in Huckabee's campaign back in 2008 too.

----------


## JK/SEA

MB with Wolf minutes away. 

excuse me while i run my finger nails over a chalk board. brb.

----------


## virginiakid

Kind of funny that MB rode the tea party express (even though not the real tea party) to election and now, she is attacking and hating on the very person that founded the tea party. Typical.

----------


## vechorik

"Bachmanns Iowa political director, Wes Enos,.............., released a statement under Ron Pauls letterhead "

THAT'S the part that looks strange.

----------


## parocks

> we gotta hold off frothy!


Gingrich is still ahead of Santorum in Iowa.

Santorum can't win.
Gingrich can.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

> No need to worry about that. GOP had this planned weeks ago.


really?  Do you have any proof of that? Or are you just making it up?

----------


## Deborah K

> "Bachmann’s Iowa political director, Wes Enos,.............., released a statement under Ron Paul’s letterhead "
> 
> THAT'S the part that looks strange.


Looks like Enos' statement was made to the campaign.  The campaign released it, the media picked it up.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> "Bachmann’s Iowa political director, Wes Enos,.............., released a statement under Ron Paul’s letterhead "
> 
> THAT'S the part that looks strange.


What!?

----------


## Indiana4Paul

> Meanwhile, FOX is repeating over and over that the Paul campaign offered Sorenson a huge sum of money to hire him away from Bachmann.  With not a mention of Wes.  At least last time I turned on that channel a couple of hours ago.


Hard to ignore Wes now that he is no longer with the campaign.  The story is now that Bachmann has lost two campaign aids and she might be lying about the motivation of one of the departures.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Bachmann's camp has developed a nuclear weapon.  I repeat, Bachmann's camp has developed a nuclear weapon.


Quick, impose sanctions! No food, clean water, or medical care will be allowed into the Bachman campaign until they agree to let us inspect their offices for nukes!

----------


## unknown

> These recent events is ALL about Santorum. ALL of it and its designed to disrupt Ron's momentum. They are making this all too obvious.


I wouldnt doubt it, but I think the endorsements should help, at-least in Sorenson's district.

----------


## affa

Another one bites the dust.

----------


## Tax the Fed

> 


Too funny . . . a perfect pic to describe the imploding Michelle O'Bachman campaign,
and in Iowa no less (her adopted home state - which is more bs from Migraine Michelle).

----------


## Carole

> Maybe he will join the Paul campaign


Apparently, he already has, having just released a statement on Paul's letterhead some are saying. They are giving Bachmann lots of airtime over this. 

She has changed a "fact" in her story, now saying that only Sorenson and she were privy to her conversation together regarding his allegedly being offered money by RP's campaign.
Also saying many other people in her campaign know of a "money" deal. Blah........

----------


## RDM

> really?  Do you have any proof of that? Or are you just making it up?


These events are never spur of the moment and are planned well in advance. Read the book about "psychopolitics" and you'll understand what I'm talking about.

----------


## icon124

LOL they just cut her off..

got tired of the lies....

all I hear is bad bad bad...Iran...bad bad bad...Iran....Lie...Iran....China helps....Iran....Lies....Bad bad bad...Russia....bad

----------


## Cap

> "Bachmanns Iowa political director, Wes Enos,.............., released a statement under Ron Pauls letterhead "
> 
> THAT'S the part that looks strange.


I take that to mean he is working with the campaign.

----------


## Carole

> I'm thinking the same thing. This is all to quick to form. I believe this is all being orchestrated to make her look like she's not quitting in the eye's of her supporters to only save her for future political positions and to not blunt her career. Yes. These recent events is ALL about Santorum. ALL of it and its designed to disrupt Ron's momentum. They are making this all too obvious.


A while back, a bunch of workers in New Hampshire quit her campaign suddenly. No pay or no support of any kind from her campaign as I recall.

Could Bachmann now be the mole who is the sham candidate out there to try to destroy Dr. Paul? She has attacked him for months now.

----------


## klamath

This isn't the first time a whole campaign staff quit on her. Remember her NH staff. There is a pattern here that doesn't look good for Bachmann.

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

> 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thanks for the laugh

----------


## milo10

> I thought most of bachmann's supporters had Ron as their 2nd pick and not Santorum.


I thought that as well.  I would think that many or even most Bachmann supporters would go to Paul, while Santorum and Perry would pick up the rest.  It would not help Gingrich or Romney.

So I'd say, yes, that would be great.  A Bachmann implosion might leave the field like this:

Ron - substantial lead
Romney 
Santorum - maybe close to Romney
Perry - maybe close to Santorum
Gingrich
Huntsman

This would be a dream result for Iowa.   Gingrich would be humiliated in 5th place, and then Perry and Santorum get single digits in New Hampshire, which looks more like Romney, Paul, Huntsman, Gingrich.

Ron and Romney would be the only two with any credibility left for South Carolina.  And Ron would be the conservative.

----------


## Tod

Have you seen her facebook wall?  Wow, it looks like everyone is ridiculing her.  I almost feel sorry for her.

----------


## Rincewind

Honestly, in the Rasmussen poll today, she barely beat the guy who came right out and called the Iowa Caucus irrelevant the other day.

----------


## Cap

> This isn't the first time a whole campaign staff quit on her. Remember her NH staff. There is a pattern here that doesn't look good for Bachmann.


I had forgot about that.

----------


## Rincewind

> Have you seen her facebook wall?  Wow, it looks like everyone is ridiculing her.  I almost feel sorry for her.


I feel sorry for her because she clearly lacks any semblance of a grasp on reality and thinks she's still a major player, but I don't really feel sorry to see her go.

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> I feel sorry for her because she clearly lacks any semblance of a grasp on reality.


I think her statement that thousands of Paul supporters defected to her after the Sioux City debate pretty much cinches it.

----------


## Carole

Well, choreographed indeed. Beginning months ago with the rise and fall of each new soup du jour candidate. Too obvious for words.

And notice how there is nary a discouraging word about Romney other than the usual issue stuff. Yes, indeedy, I so recognize this from the past campaign, History repeats itself and they are really piling on Dr. Paul.

----------


## Johnnybags

Dick Morris is still looking for a Bachman surge, its a conspiracy, Ron Paul moles everywhere I look.

----------


## Carole

Sanitarium and Bachbombthem (Bomb.bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran-shades of McCain) are two peas in a pod, very much the same foreign policy agendas. It would be natural for their supporters to flow to one another as one loses support and the other gains. Each of them is fanatical about Iran and Israel.

----------


## Rincewind

> Sanitarium and Bachbombthem (Bomb.bomb, bomb, bomb, bomb Iran-shades of McCain) are two peas in a pod, very much the same foreign policy agendas. It would be natural for their supporters to flow to one another as one loses support and the other gains. Each of them is fanatical about Iran and Israel.


Oh lord, McCain was way better than Bachmann on foreign policy, and that's saying something.

----------


## tempest

> "Bachmann’s Iowa political director, Wes Enos,.............., released a statement under Ron Paul’s letterhead"


Lulz

----------


## RDM

> A while back, a bunch of workers in New Hampshire quit her campaign suddenly. No pay or no support of any kind from her campaign as I recall.
> 
> Could Bachmann now be the mole who is the sham candidate out there to try to destroy Dr. Paul? She has attacked him for months now.


Well, all those meetings with Trump are beginning to look all too suspicious. Now that you bring that up.

----------


## specsaregood

> Have you seen her facebook wall?  Wow, it looks like everyone is ridiculing her.  I almost feel sorry for her.


link?

----------


## Deborah K

> Meanwhile, FOX is repeating over and over that the Paul campaign offered Sorenson a huge sum of money to hire him away from Bachmann.  With not a mention of Wes.  At least last time I turned on that channel a couple of hours ago.


When you see this happening, get the names of the reporters and I'll find their twitter accounts and we can politely straighten them out.  They should NOT be reporting this without evidence and I see nothing wrong with tweeting them and asking for it.

----------


## bronxboy10

Yeah she is getting HAMMERED on facebook. Real former supporters are not happy!

----------


## RileyE104

Hopefully this guy comes to Ron Paul as well... !

----------


## TRIGRHAPPY

Bachmann reminds me of the iraqi information minister.... LOL

----------


## Carole

She keeps repeating the same stuff over and over about Iran.

----------


## specsaregood

> Yeah she is getting HAMMERED on facebook. Real former supporters are not happy!


not seeing it

----------


## yaz

Smoke & Mirrors

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> note seeing it


I don't see anything posted on her official FB page since yesterday.  If it's happening they must be deleting the posts.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Have you seen her facebook wall?  Wow, it looks like everyone is ridiculing her.  I almost feel sorry for her.


I don't. She's a lying, conniving harpy.

----------


## coastie

> I don't. She's a lying, conniving harpy.


Top right, click on "everyone/Top posts" right next to "Michelle bachmann"

----------


## rawful

> Have you seen her facebook wall?  Wow, it looks like everyone is ridiculing her.  I almost feel sorry for her.


Just remember she's ok with children being bombed.

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> 


You're giving too much credit. A house / building has structure & integrity. Bachmann is more....

----------


## mosquitobite



----------


## The Binghamton Patriot

> 



we have a winner

----------


## The Binghamton Patriot

> 


that looks like the fields over by the arboretum in great river

----------


## YumYum

Jesus said "Ye shall know the truth, and the truth will set you free." Jesus never lied.

http://firstread.msnbc.msn.com/_news...-ron-paul-flap

----------


## AuH2O

> Smoke & Mirrors


Ha, they couldn't have even used a sans serif font to match?

----------


## PhineasFinn

> I thought that as well.  I would think that many or even most Bachmann supporters would go to Paul, while Santorum and Perry would pick up the rest.  It would not help Gingrich or Romney.
> 
> So I'd say, yes, that would be great.  A Bachmann implosion might leave the field like this:
> 
> Ron - substantial lead
> Romney 
> Santorum - maybe close to Romney
> Perry - maybe close to Santorum
> Gingrich
> ...



I never thought of it like this.  This is a dream scenario but remember that Liberal Neocon Lindsey Graham holds the ears of many in South Carolina.  

Maybe these defections to our campaign will be like a snowball that will crush anyone loyal to the Neocon ideology.  If Graham attempts to step up any attacks against Paul near the SC primary, they may fall on deaf ears because I think people are sick and tired of the fear frenzy the MSM is trying to portray in the likely scenario that Paul actually wins the GOP.

Bring it on you half-dead motherfuckers.

----------


## PhineasFinn

> Yeah she is getting HAMMERED on facebook. Real former supporters are not happy!


They'll jump ship and go elsewhere.  Hopefully to the true conservative campaign..  Ron Paul FTW LIKE A BOSS

----------


## specsaregood

> Top right, click on "everyone/Top posts" right next to "Michelle bachmann"


Oh, had to find the right page.
http://www.facebook.com/teambachmann

----------


## virginiakid

> These events are never spur of the moment and are planned well in advance. Read the book about "psychopolitics" and you'll understand what I'm talking about.


 Who wrote psychopolitics?

----------


## torchbearer

> This is a good turn of events for Ron Paul in the midst of the smears.  I will drink a beer to this.


tequila sunrise for me.

----------


## BUSHLIED

I think we need a Ron Paul pwns Michelle Bachman video!!

----------


## RDM

> Who wrote psychopolitics?


Here you go: http://www.fhu.com/brainwashing_book.html

----------


## Omnica

> I don't want her to drop out before the caucuses. It is a bit hard to feel sorry for her after, with Ron endorsing and donating to her Congress run and going up to her district at her request to campaign for her when she was in a tight race, she returns it by stealing direct lines from his speeches, presenting ideas he taught her in economics lunches he held as her own, and saying she was the ONLY one to, for example stand against the debt ceiling raise when Ron led the charge.  Oh, and stealing his ad team, although that, frankly, worked out great.  But even so, I don't want her to drop out before the caucuses.


Wow, it seems Michele is experiencing the backlash of bad karma. What a bad person!

----------


## Original_Intent

Wes is sleeping with the fishes. Michele made him an offer he couldn't refuse and he refused.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Numera UNO on GOOGLE News*




> * Top Stories*
> 
> 
> 
> Telegraph.co.uk
> 
> *Michele Bachmann's campaign flameout*
> Washington Post - ‎31 minutes ago‎
> 
> ...

----------


## virginiakid

> Here you go: http://www.fhu.com/brainwashing_book.html


Thanks!

----------


## ZanZibar

> Bachmann reminds me of the iraqi information minister.... LOL

----------


## libertarian4321

> lol.  Drop out?  Michelle is delusional and think she's winning Iowa.


I saw her on Cspan yesterday doing a scheduled "meet and greet" at some little restaurant in Iowa.  Tens of people (probably 20-30, there were plenty of empty tables) attended, and it looked like most of the people were about as excited as if they were attending a funeral.  I think most of them just wished she go away so they could finish eating.

Compare that to the crowds and excitement Ron Paul generates.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

So that's why she was so grumpy today on WHO radio.  I haven't read through the entire thread, but is Enos with us now?

----------


## RM918

> So that's why she was so grumpy today on WHO radio.  I haven't read through the entire thread, but is Enos with us now?


Enos's original statement said he would not support Ron Paul, but he didn't like that Sorenson was being smeared so he spoke up about it.

----------


## Arklatex

I don't know much about Mrs. Bachmann personally but she sure lacks integrity in her career.

----------


## Sublyminal

> I don't know much about Mrs. Bachmann personally but she sure lacks integrity in her career.



she lacks integrity period.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> 


That is so funny... Ive never seen that video before..

somebody should re-dub it for bachmanns campaign

----------

